# Considering replacing my R7 Irons



## One Planer (Feb 6, 2012)

Considering replacing my R7 irons for my birthday at the end of the month.

These irons have got me down to my current handicap and, if I'm being honest, could probably get me a little lower but are starting to look a little tired and, me being a magpie (I.E liking shiny things) I may be tempted into something new(er)

Over the last few months, the amount of offset in the heads has began to play on my mind a little at address. Never used to have an issue with the off set, but just lately I'm starting to wish it wasn't there, or at least, drastically reduced.

To this end, I've been looking at a few irons and have narrowed the selection to 2

Taylormade R9 TP's (With KBS Tour shafts)

or 

Mizuno MP-52's (With TT DG R300)


Being honest, I am leaning towards the Mizuno's but I'm just curious of people opinions on here on these 2 iron sets?


----------



## Essex_Stu (Feb 6, 2012)

Put yourself out of your misery and buy the Mizunos. We all know you want to! lol


----------



## Ethan (Feb 6, 2012)

Make sure you demo either set first. Your current shafts are a good bit lighter than the KBS Tour or TT DG shafts. 

Try the shaft optimiser at a Mizuno dealer and that will give you an idea what shaft to consider. The R9 (non-TP) have the KBS 90 gram shaft, and that may be worth considering also.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 6, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Make sure you demo either set first. Your current shafts are a good bit lighter than the KBS Tour or TT DG shafts. 

Try the shaft optimiser at a Mizuno dealer and that will give you an idea what shaft to consider. The R9 (non-TP) have the KBS 90 gram shaft, and that may be worth considering also.
		
Click to expand...

I did look at that Ethan. The R7 irons I have play a 90g shaft, as you say similar to the R9 (non TP).

I have the Mizzy MP Fli-Hi 3 iron currently with the TT DG R300 shaft (Which from memory is around the 125g mark) and can hit that pretty well and find the flight just right.

My local AG has the Mizuno Swing DNA so that will be getting used for sure :thup:


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 6, 2012)

Donâ€™t be too fastâ€¦..make sure you are 100% before you change. R7ns are good irons, even the non TP model. 

Dont be fooled by the bling.....


----------



## One Planer (Feb 6, 2012)

Tommo21 said:



			Donâ€™t be too fastâ€¦..make sure you are 100% before you change. R7ns are good irons, even the non TP model. 

Dont be fooled by the bling.....
		
Click to expand...

Tommo, you're bang on. 

I've always said it will take something special to get them out of my bag. "If" I decide I want something a little new, I'll only take them out if the replacements offer more than they do.

Be it distance, dispersion, or better spin/launch rates on a launch monitor.

I'm not going to change for the sake of it or because the off set no longer suits my eye. Just looking at the options that may give me a little more than they do


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2012)

Why don't you just see if you can get some little Mizuno stickers ti go in the back of the TM's??


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2012)

Or i see someone has some MP57 in the for sale section, if Aztecs can use them you should have no problem.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2012)

If I was in your shoes I'd definitely be giving the R11's a go too. I think these are a step up from the R9 and even the R9TP


----------



## One Planer (Feb 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If I was in your shoes I'd definitely be giving the R11's a go too. I think these are a step up from the R9 and even the R9TP
		
Click to expand...

How so Homer?


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 6, 2012)

Kenny Perry still uses R7ns.....non TP as well.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 6, 2012)

I have just got the TM TP CB's with dynamic gold XP S300 shafts. The best clubs I have had. I always had a low ball flight, but with these I get med/high flight, so more carry.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes get new clubs.  It should cut your handicap in half by about August.   Oh no, hang on.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If I was in your shoes I'd definitely be giving the R11's a go too. I think these are a step up from the R9 and even the R9TP
		
Click to expand...




Gareth said:



			How so Homer?
		
Click to expand...

I had the R9's for a while (not TP's) and the ball flight ballooned and the face was big and uwieldly and to be honest I didn't think the level of forgiveness was that great compared to the Tour Burners I'd upgraded from. Ditched the R9's rapidly when offered a set of the 2008 TP's at a price I couldn't say no to. They were great but as my game has gone off the smaller heads and less cavity are just proving to be too hard to it regularly which is why I went to the R11. Not a silly big head, decent sized cavity and distance feel and forgiveness. I like to try new gear and so hit a lot of clubs last year but the R11 were the best club I tried by a long way


----------



## One Planer (Feb 6, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Yes get new clubs.  It should cut your handicap in half by about August.   Oh no, hang on.....
		
Click to expand...

...... And finally it seems the breeze of insanity gas blown through his head.

Did I mention once I expected some form of handicap reduction from the new gear?


----------



## Snelly (Feb 6, 2012)

Gareth said:



			...... And finally it seems the breeze of insanity gas blown through his head.

Did I mention once I expected some form of handicap reduction from the new gear?
		
Click to expand...

So you just want to change for the sake of it? So you can have some new clubs? 

What is the point if it won't improve your game?


And I am not sure what you mean about head gas..... too cryptic for me..


----------



## One Planer (Feb 6, 2012)

Snelly said:



			So you just want to change for the sake of it? So you can have some new clubs? 

What is the point if it won't improve your game?


And I am not sure what you mean about head gas..... too cryptic for me..
		
Click to expand...

Bloody predictive text. Was meant to say has. 

No not a change fir the sake of it. Maybe looking for something with a little less off set that's all.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 7, 2012)

I am gazing into my crystal ball:

You will buy the Mizunos.

About two months after that, it will bug you that you have TM wedges.

You will then buy some Mizuno wedges.

I didn't even ask you to cross my palm with silver.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 7, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			I am gazing into my crystal ball:

You will buy the Mizunos.

About two months after that, it will bug you that you have TM wedges.

You will then buy some Mizuno wedges.

I didn't even ask you to cross my palm with silver. 

Click to expand...

Yes. This is how it will happen! 

Gareth, you could do a lot worse than the MP-57's being sold for Â£150 in the for sale section! If I can hit them, anyone can!


----------



## One Planer (Feb 7, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			I am gazing into my crystal ball:

You will buy the Mizunos.

About two months after that, it will bug you that you have TM wedges.

You will then buy some Mizuno wedges.

I didn't even ask you to cross my palm with silver. 

Click to expand...




Aztecs27 said:



			Yes. This is how it will happen! 

Gareth, you could do a lot worse than the MP-57's being sold for Â£150 in the for sale section! If I can hit them, anyone can!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how to take that :mmm:

In all fairness, you're probably right  but I've got some serious thinking to do.

Like I've said on this thread, and previous, it will take something pretty special to get me to change my irons. 

Probably a deal that I'll find too good to refuse.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 7, 2012)

Â£150 for a set of 57's is a pretty good deal to be fair (condition dependent) - You'd probably make your money back on them if you didn't like them but there is no offset (or very little, if there is any, I don't notice it), nice compact heads and a joy to hit (unless you thin one, then you'll know about it). 

I always talk about changing them to a newer model, which I'm sure I will, eventually, to treat myself; but they're great irons which I'd be happy to keep for a long time. Are they "too good" for me? Perhaps, but I'm learning to hit them with my swing changes and it's improved my ball striking no end.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 7, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Â£150 for a set of 57's is a pretty good deal to be fair (condition dependent) - You'd probably make your money back on them if you didn't like them but there is no offset (or very little, if there is any, I don't notice it), nice compact heads and a joy to hit (unless you thin one, then you'll know about it). 

I always talk about changing them to a newer model, which I'm sure I will, eventually, to treat myself; but they're great irons which I'd be happy to keep for a long time. Are they "too good" for me? Perhaps, but I'm learning to hit them with my swing changes and it's improved my ball striking no end.
		
Click to expand...

Totally understand your point Az'.

For me, I'm reluctant to change these just because of the off set when I'm scoring well with them (Shot to a 10 and 11 H/C on concecutive weeks) and have been playing concistantly since just after Christmas.

I'll probably get them re-gripped and play them this season and see how I feel come October when our club season ends. 

Those 57's are tempting though :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Â£150 for a set of 57's is a pretty good deal to be fair (condition dependent) - You'd probably make your money back on them if you didn't like them but there is no offset (or very little, if there is any, I don't notice it), nice compact heads and a joy to hit (unless you thin one, then you'll know about it). 

I always talk about changing them to a newer model, which I'm sure I will, eventually, to treat myself; but they're great irons which I'd be happy to keep for a long time. Are they "too good" for me? Perhaps, but I'm learning to hit them with my swing changes and it's improved my ball striking no end.
		
Click to expand...

They can't have improved your ball striking that much....


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 7, 2012)

MP-52 is the glib answer.


However the correct answer is get 15 mins on the DNA and then pick the 2nd had irons you want with the correct shaft.


Cough Cough..... MIZUNO IRONS!!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 7, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			They can't have improved your ball striking that much....

Click to expand...

 Probably not....I should have added "on the range" to that last sentence. I'm sure I'll still be swinging like a knob when I get onto the course!


----------



## One Planer (Feb 7, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			MP-52 is the glib answer.


However the correct answer is get 15 mins on the DNA and then pick the 2nd had irons you want with the correct shaft.


Cough Cough..... MIZUNO IRONS!!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Pretty much as I said in reply to Murph :thup:

I'd be interested to see some stats on my swing as I've never been C/F'd. Always brought "off the shelf" equipment and seemed not to suffer!


----------



## sona (Feb 10, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			I am gazing into my crystal ball:

You will buy the Mizunos.

About two months after that, it will bug you that you have TM wedges.

You will then buy some Mizuno wedges.

I didn't even ask you to cross my palm with silver. 

Click to expand...


He should buy the MP59s they will match his Fli-Hi 3 iron


----------

